# Questions about Bleachbit and System Ninja



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello,

I read through this thread and have some questions.

https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f338/alternative-to-free-ccleaner-1230052.html

My question is how does Bleachbit and System Ninja compare to each other? 

What are the main advantages and disadvantages of using one of them or the other one? 

Which settings should be used on both? If you know of any articles about which settings to use on Bleachbit and System Ninja please tell me. 

Usually the way I decide to use software is that I see a name of software on or forum or article. I then do a search to see what others have said about the software then decide if I want to use it. I also ask on forums sometimes to see what people who know about software better than I do say about the software. If you have any tips about how to choose software please tell me.

This is one article that I read that had Blechbit in it. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

All I can tell you is staff member jenae recommends system ninja and for me that is high praise, I trust his expertise and experience.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I used both bleachbit (not on windows though) and systemninja...

I'd prefer BB if it's for Linux, does a very thorough job actually... System ninja is good, but when an application is provided for free with a Pro version makes me a bit apprehensive about it..

But it does the job well...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Bleachbit to me was way too complicated and almost scary but I love System Ninja and am not a big fan of any of these type 3rd party utilities because the gains to me are outweighed by the risks.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

How does Windows disk cleaner compare to BleachBit and System Ninja? What do BleachBit and System Ninja do that Windows disk cleaner not do?

If I use System Ninja do I need to adjust any settings before using it? If so which settings need to be changed?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I didn't adjust anything. Windows Disk Cleaner is adequate but doesn't pull all of what either of the others do.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I found this article that tells about a different newer option that is a built in Windows tool. 

What are you thoughts on this one?

I am asking these questions because I want to learn about which software to use and also more about what each kind of software I ask about does. I also would like to learn how to know if software is worth using. What do I need to look for to know this? How do I learn these things without going to school?



Rich-M said:


> I didn't adjust anything. Windows Disk Cleaner is adequate but doesn't pull all of what either of the others do.


 This comment tells me that I don't know why or how this software works. Most software I don't know how it works. I seem to rely on reading other peoples suggestions and comments in forums and articles and from those I decide if I want to use any of the software. I am saying that I have much to learn and people on this forum can help me learn.

I ran System Ninja it found a lot of stuff to clean on my pc. 

I appreciate everyones help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

ryrhino said:


> I found this article that tells about a different newer option that is a built in Windows tool.
> 
> What are you thoughts on this one?
> 
> ...


Well I think I oversimplified that comment or rather literally answered. While there is nothing to adjust if you mean "select options" for removal well those are there i.e. "temp files" and "temp internet files", and "recycle bin" etc as you can choose what you want to remove before actually running it if you meant that.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

ryrhino said:


> This comment tells me that I don't know why or how this software works. Most software I don't know how it works. I seem to rely on reading other peoples suggestions and comments in forums and articles and from those I decide if I want to use any of the software. I am saying that I have much to learn and people on this forum can help me learn.


I did not make myself very clear when I put the above quoted comment. I did not mean that I did not understand anyones comments. 

When I made that comment I was talking to myself or thinking outloud and letting those who read this know that I don't know much about software. Instead of keeping this thought to myself I shared it on the forum.

I hope that makes the meaning more clear.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

How often do you suggest running Bleachbit or System Ninja?

I was thinking once a week.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Certainly no more than once a week.


----------



## tosim (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been using BB since it first came out-as I am a Linux user. Be aware(at least in Linux), there are 2 modes, one is user, other is admin. BB does a GREAT job, and I use it once a month, even though I am a "heavy" computer user. I highly recommend it.


----------

